# Links > Tutorials >  Θεωρία ραδιοζεύξεων

## ngia

Το Radio Propagation Theory for WiFi.ppt περιέχει μια περιγραφή των φυσικών φαινομένων διάδοσης όπως ανάκλαση και περίθλαση και το πως άυτά περιορίζουν τις ζεύξεις και το πως τα αντιμετωπίζουμε. Περιγράφονται επίσης έννοιες όπως η απώλεια κενού χώρου, το fading margin, και εξετάζεται το θέμα της επικινδυνότητας για την υγεία όσον αφορά τα επίπεδα ηλεκτρομαγνητικής ισχύος.

----------


## ngia

Το Path Calculator for WiFi.xls είναι ένα υπολογιστήρι για ραδιοζεύξεις. Λαμβάνει υποψη τις απώλειες κενού χώρου και τις απώλειες λόγω περίθλασης. Αγνοεί το φαινόμενο της ανάκλασης (πρέπει να το έχετε αντιμετωπίσει με άλλο τρόπο) και τις παρεμβολές. Μπορεί να έχει χρησιμότητα ώστε εισάγοντας διάφορες τιμές να δούμε ποιες παράμετροι επηρεάζουν και πως μια ραδιοζεύξη. Πρακτική χρησιμότητα μπορεί να έχει σε ραδιοζεύξεις point to point, μακρινών αποστάσεων

----------


## xaotikos

Για ακόμα μια φορά *συγχαρητήρια*. Καταπληκτική δουλειά!! 

Υ.Γ Μια υποσημείωση μόνο. Στο Radio Propagation Theory for WiFi.ppt αναφέρεται κάπου το site dbnode.com. Το σωστό είναι nodedb.com. 

Και πάλι μπράβο!

----------


## ngia

Μερικές πληροφορίες που μάζεψα από το internet για τις κεραίες.

----------


## ngia

και για καλώδια

----------

